# [SOLVED] DNS not resolving names

## SnackMasterX

Hello,

The topic name pretty much sums it up, I am able to ping inside and outside IP addresses but when I try to ping google.com I get an unknown host response from ping. I checked my network settings (I have DHCP enabled) and I do infact have nameservers in the /etc/resolve.conf so I decided to load up a live CD and I can ping with no problems from the live session. I chrooted to my gentoo install (making sure to copy the resolv.conf just incase) and after chrooting to my gentoo install I could no longer ping so there must be some broken package and I'm not too sure where to begin. I've tried running revdep-rebuild which found python 2.7 and cairo to be broken so it remerged them but still nothing after that (though I wasn't expecting either of those, especially cairo, to fix this). I am suspecting it might be something to do with my use flags or package.use file args. Just as a note this make.conf is super old (my brother gave it to me 4+ years ago) and I haven't really done anything to it aside from try to stop evolution flags from being used so if anyone has any suggestions for changes please let me know because when I tried to update the use flags, terrible things happened to my system.

make.conf

```
  GNU nano 2.3.1                                                                            File: /etc/make.conf                                                                                                                                                              

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

#CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#USE="mmx sse sse2"

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/portage/cnf/make.conf.x86,v 1.5.2.4 2005/02/15 23:27:44 jstubbs Exp $

# Contains local system settings for Portage system

USE_HARDWARE="3dnow 3dnowext acpi -apm lm_sensors mmx mmxext nvidia sse sse2 usb udev"

#USE_PRINTING="cups print printer scanner"

USE_CDR="cdr dvdr dvdread dvdnav"

USE_SOUND="alsa -arts -esd -oss gstreamer pulseaudio"

USE_MM_LIBS="a52 aac dts dvd flac mad mp3 mpeg !gnutls ogg vorbis win32codecs tiff"

USE_MM_GFX="exif gimp visualization encode xine"

USE_MM_VIDEO="ffmpeg glitz glut opengl sdl svg theora x264 xv xvid xvmc"

USE_LANGS="-fortran -ldap lirc -motif -tcl -tk java"

USE_LIBS="-avahi bzip2 curl -gpm libsamplerate mono zeroconf xml gd perl static-libs static"

USE_SOFTWARE_DOCS="-doc pdf spell"

USE_SOFTWARE_GNOME="beagle branding dbus -eds -evo galago gtk gtk2 gnome gstreamer hal libnotify nautilus policykit tracker gdu"

USE_SOFTWARE_KDE="qt3 -qt4 -kde"

#USE_SOFTWARE_MOZ="firefox mozbranding mozsvg nsplugin"

USE_SOFTWARE_X="X cairo dri startup-notification truetype xcb xinerama xscreensaver"

USE_VCS="-cvs svn subversion"

USE_SYSTEM="-kerberos networkmanager nls ntpl ntplonly samba tcpd threads unicode xattr -server"

USE_MISC="jpeg png secure-delete consolekit extras autoipd bash-completion dvb ipod mythtv offensive vim-syntax device-mapper -dso mdnsresponder-compat g3dvl"

USE="${USE_HARDWARE} ${USE_PRINTING} ${USE_CDR} ${USE_SOUND} ${USE_LANGS} ${USE_MM_LIBS} ${USE_MM_GFX} ${USE_MM_VIDEO} ${USE_LIBS} ${USE_SOFTWARE_X} ${USE_SOFTWARE_MOZ} ${USE_SOFTWARE_KDE} ${USE_SOFTWARE_GNOME} ${USE_SOFTWARE_DOCS} ${USE_SYSTEM} ${USE_VCS} ${USE_MISC}"

LINGUAS="en en_US en_GB"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

#PORTAGE_NICENESS=9

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

#PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

#ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE_PYTHON="2.7"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo rsync://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/gentoo-distfiles ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://m$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.us.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf
```

package.use

```
#>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.4 -dso

>=dev-libs/icedtea-bin-7.2.1-r1 -X

#>=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05 cups

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r5 python

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.0-r1 -java

>=net-print/cups-1.5.2-r1 -java

>=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1 -acl

>=sys-apps/coreutils-8.15 -static

>=sys-fs/udev-182-r2 hwdb gudev

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1 cdda

>=net-misc/curl-7.25.0 nss

>=gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.4.1 bluetooth

>=net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.0 gtk3
```

Just so you can see, here is my resolv.conf, though this is the one that was generated by the live CD and not dhcp on my system

```
# Generated by resolvconf

search cfl.rr.com

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

Also for fun:

```
gentoo / # ping google.com

ping: unknown host google.com

gentoo / # ping 74.125.229.197

PING 74.125.229.197 (74.125.229.197) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 74.125.229.197: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=22.5 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.229.197: icmp_req=2 ttl=50 time=16.9 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.229.197: icmp_req=3 ttl=51 time=17.0 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.229.197: icmp_req=4 ttl=51 time=16.0 ms

64 bytes from 74.125.229.197: icmp_req=5 ttl=51 time=17.0 ms

^C

--- 74.125.229.197 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 16.092/17.952/22.563/2.334 ms

gentoo / # 

```

If there is anything I didn't cover that you need please let me know, thanks in advance!Last edited by SnackMasterX on Sat Mar 31, 2012 5:53 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## SnackMasterX

There are a few items I added to the make.conf that I forgot to mention previously, the g3dvl, static and static-libs. Only a few packages needed them (not sure why) but when I tried to assign them through the package.use those packages still complained that they needed them until I made it a global change instead.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just so you can see, here is my resolv.conf, though this is the one that was generated by the live CD and not dhcp on my system
> 
> 

 

pertinent, is going to be what's in /etc/resolv.conf from within your actual system

that'd be what I'm most curious about for starters.

----------

## SnackMasterX

Not really that different:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

domain cfl.rr.com

nameserver 8.8.4.4

nameserver 8.8.8.8

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line
```

Only difference between the 2 files are the comments. Also to clarify, DNS is functioning on the live CD but once I chroot to my gentoo install from the live CD and I'm working off that environment, domain names won't resolve (ping doesn't work)

----------

## SnackMasterX

I also managed to remove the 3 use flags from the make.conf that I was having issues with originally and tag them to specific packages that needed them and I'm recompiling over 100 packages, so we'll see what this does. The flags I removed were "static g3dvl static-libs" and my new package.use file looks like this:

```
#>=dev-vcs/subversion-1.7.4 -dso

>=dev-libs/icedtea-bin-7.2.1-r1 -X

#>=app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.05 cups

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.8-r5 python

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.2.0-r1 -java

>=net-print/cups-1.5.2-r1 -java

>=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1 -acl

>=sys-apps/coreutils-8.15 -static

>=sys-fs/udev-182-r2 hwdb gudev static-libs

>=gnome-base/gvfs-1.10.1 cdda

>=net-misc/curl-7.25.0 nss

>=gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.4.1 bluetooth

>=net-libs/gtk-vnc-0.5.0 gtk3

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.21 static-libs

>=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.10-r1 static-libs

>=sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.1-r1 static

>=dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1 static-libs

>=sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.95 static-libs

>=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.0-r2 static-libs

>=media-libs/mesa-8.0.2 g3dvl
```

----------

## cach0rr0

IMHO, take ping out of the equation for the time being

```

emerge -av bind-tools

```

then do something like host -t A google.com 8.8.8.8

see if that returns anything. 

also, what's the output of:

```

cat /etc/conf.d/net

ifconfig -v

```

----------

## SnackMasterX

I can't emerge the program you asked because I have no internet connectivity on my gentoo install. Trying to find the package name so I can download it directly from a mirror and move it from my live CD to my distfiles folder but it seems to not be bind-tools for in the mirror distfile folders however here is the other information requested:

```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"
```

ifconfig -v

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.104  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::6e62:6dff:fede:d50  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 6c:62:6d:de:0d:50  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 87390  bytes 121298709 (115.6 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 50707  bytes 5119691 (4.8 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 43  base 0xe000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 16436

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 12  bytes 656 (656.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 12  bytes 656 (656.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:26:5a:bb:e8:14  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0
```

----------

## SnackMasterX

```
gentoo / # host -t A google.com 8.8.8.8

Using domain server:

Name: 8.8.8.8

Address: 8.8.8.8#53

Aliases: 

google.com has address 74.125.229.206

google.com has address 74.125.229.195

google.com has address 74.125.229.198

google.com has address 74.125.229.199

google.com has address 74.125.229.194

google.com has address 74.125.229.201

google.com has address 74.125.229.192

google.com has address 74.125.229.196

google.com has address 74.125.229.197

google.com has address 74.125.229.200

google.com has address 74.125.229.193
```

----------

## SnackMasterX

Everything finished merging and no difference  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

 *SnackMasterX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> gentoo / # host -t A google.com 8.8.8.8
> 
> ...

 

is this from your actual install, or from the livecd? 

because that would seem to indicate name resolution is working; just ping (ICMP) being an ass with name resolution 

if you havent yet snagged it and dumped it into distfiles, this will work: http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/bind-9.9.0.tar.gz

do you have curl on your real install? If so, do another quick test:

```

curl -I http://www.google.com

```

There's a method to my madness; trying to establish if it's a case of "other programs work, but ping does not"

----------

## SnackMasterX

```
gentoo ~ # mkdir /mnt/gentoo

gentoo ~ # mount /dev/sda

sda   sda1  sda2  sda3  

gentoo ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/

gentoo ~ # mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc/

gentoo ~ # mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev/

gentoo ~ # chroot /mnt/gentoo/ /bin/bash

gentoo / # curl -I http://www.google.com

HTTP/1.1 200 OK

Date: Sat, 31 Mar 2012 14:50:48 GMT

Expires: -1

Cache-Control: private, max-age=0

Content-Type: text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1

Set-Cookie: PREF=ID=903e12343bdbdb14:FF=0:TM=1333205448:LM=1333205448:S=W8_zCcYvYoQJqN0k; expires=Mon, 31-Mar-2014 14:50:48 GMT; path=/; domain=.google.com

Set-Cookie: NID=58=r2EgXafkBi4RbcP5wjlCaNskzw9m1Ll5dZmEQf3VKx7J4Z2CZAcozjxjUmAKalrRSzJvfBmDUEOSvwadZ3XkftwvKexLYBRatbBJXz-aOL8FzTbNEu2EfIL0hy0eqrFO; expires=Sun, 30-Sep-2012 14:50:48 GMT; path=/; domain=.google.com; HttpOnly

P3P: CP="This is not a P3P policy! See http://www.google.com/support/accounts/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=151657 for more info."

Server: gws

X-XSS-Protection: 1; mode=block

X-Frame-Options: SAMEORIGIN

Transfer-Encoding: chunked

gentoo / # 
```

The only reason you're seeing "gentoo" as the hostname is because of the live cd, otherwise it would be "Conquistador"  :Razz: 

----------

## SnackMasterX

Ok... I am completely baffled, the whole reason I made this post and was using ping is because my hostnames were not resolving. I could not emerge --sync or do anything when it came to using a hostname but now everything seems to be working. I can't help but wonder if one of the use flags I removed last night had anything to do with it but I'll never know now probably :-\

Ran emerge --sync because I wanted to show my system not resolving the gentoo server names and it worked, so I tested ping again and that also worked.

----------

## Hu

Setting static on a global scale is a really bad idea.  That may have contributed to your problems.  Also, if you ever find yourself needing to download a file by hand, use emerge --pretend --fetchonly category/package, which will cause Portage to print the URLs that it would use if it were not pretending.  You can then fetch those files by hand via LiveCD / sneakernet / etc.

----------

## SnackMasterX

I was getting an error when I originally tried to set static to specific packages using package.use and I was using the live CD to fetch items for me then copy them over to my gentoo install's distfiles folder. Thanks for the help!

----------

